# My New Mitutoyo Vernier Height Gage



## darkzero (Sep 4, 2009)

Pretty much all my measuring devices are Mitu so I decided to keep the tradition. Just got a new height gage. Well it's not exactly new & it's a discontinued model so as Will would say, new to me.  I was more than happy with my old 10in. Then I found a really good deal on this 12in which I got for $75 shipped (anyone know what it cost when it was new?). 

The wooden case had scratches here & there but the gage overall is in new to excellent condition. Came with a long tip that still had the protective wax on it (not sure if it was a replacement or the original). The scale is adjustable which I really like about it & it also has a flip away magnifying glass for easier reading. It also reads metric up to 30cm.













































So now that this one checks out & is a keeper, I've decided to pass along my old one. It's well used but not abused & still functions very well. I thought I might as well offer it here in case anyone is interested before it goes on ebay. I'd like SOLD $37 shipped (PP CC fees extra) for it. What you see is what you get, no case as I did not get one with it.





















Here it is measuring a 0.75" drill rod that measured 0.7495" on my Mitu digi calipers.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Sep 5, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice catch :thumbsup: I paid about what you did for my Swiss made Etalon vernier gage. The only major manufacturer still making a vernier gage is Starrett, and their Model 254 EMZ18 sells for $1199.00 + shipping. Another great value in verniers is the Starrett or Mitu caliper, always available on eBay for not much money - both the 12" and the 18" are tools that see a lot of use (because of the deep reach of the tips).

Starrett has a short explanation on how to read a vernier:

http://www.starrett.com/download/251_p122_125.pdf


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 5, 2009)

You may want to make up a circular carbide scriber, like the one Starrett sells. The circular shape works really well, and the carbide disc can be turned if part of the edge ever dulls or gets a chip. If you contact Starrett by telephone & ask for the parts department, you can order just the carbide disc & screw - around $20 a few years ago. Then make up an arm to fit your gage, drill & tap, and it's ready to use ... it just needs to be the same height as the Mitu arm.


----------



## saltytri (Sep 5, 2009)

Will:

I'll gladly take the old one off your hands! Send me a PM.

David


----------



## wquiles (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice catch Will :twothumbs

I absolutely love the 50-division Starrett products, both the calipers (model 123) and the 36" Height Gauge. I like the hefty weight of the M123 calipers, their firm but very smooth movement, great repeatability, outstanding feel when taking a measurement, and how one has to slow down a little to read the measurement (you become quick at adding in your head once you pass the 50 mil mark). It is very rare now that I use Mitutoyo Dial Caliper or my Digital Flower Caliper as they now both feel like toys compared to the Starrett one. 

They are not the fastest, but now a days I prefer the my "old fashion" Starrett vernier caliper every single time - they have to be about the best bargain on Ebay right now for an "extra" high quality accurate caliper 

Of course, it is all Barry's fault - he was the one who turned me to these Starrett 50-div vernier calipers in the first place 

Will
(thanks much Barry!)


----------



## darkzero (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks fellas & Barry for the tip. I'm definitely going to look into that.

David, you got it, PM replied.


----------



## 1wrx7 (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know what it originally cost... but it's labeled Mitutoyo and you payed $75.....Score:nana: 

If the measurements don't need to be too tight, I just use my calipers as a height gauge. When they do matter, theres nothing like having a real height gauge. I bet with manufacturing the way it is in the US now, theres probally a lot of good deals out there for used machining equipment.


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 6, 2009)

This has been a record year for plant closings & auctions. Much of the machinery is less than 10 years old, some only 5 years old, and prices are low. If you have cash in the bank, it's a great time to buy - especially newer CNC equipment.


----------



## Clark (Sep 8, 2009)

The dotcom bust in 2000 took down some machine shops near Seattle.
After a few auctions, the local market got saturated.
I got a Kurt D675 vise for $87.
=======================

My cousin is an engineer at Mitutoyo, and the few Mitutoyo products I have, I really like.

==========================

The height gauge on the granite surface plate was just a novelty when I bought it, because my brother has one.
Then I learned how to paint Dykem blue on parts and scratch them with the height gauge stylus.
Where the blue is scratches away makes a line to cut to.

In 2006 and 2007 I was a contract engineer designing electronics for jet engines at a medium sized cooperation that had sold off their machine shop. The test fixture building technicians started handing me sketches of 19" test panels for test racks. 
I could get the drawing and the Aluminum or steel panel from the technician and bring back the panel with square or round holes the next day.
I just charged hours in my shop like hours at work.
This by passed the purchasing department cutting a purchase order and by passed the quality department making me a qualified supplier with ISO6000 etc.
It was win win for everyone, and my shop paid for itself.

I could not have made all that money, if not for the height gauge scratches on Dykem paint.


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 8, 2009)

> if not for the height gauge scratches on Dykem paint.


I love the smell of Dykem in the morning - it reminds me of victory 

Some people like Dykem spray, but you have to spray two or three coats to equal one brush stroke from the liquid dispenser. I like both red & blue, with a preference for blue. Be sure to buy the aerosol Dykem remover when you buy the Dykem - not much else will touch it.


----------



## KC2IXE (Sep 8, 2009)

Huh, Alchohol removes it fine


----------



## darkzero (Sep 10, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> This has been a record year for plant closings & auctions. Much of the machinery is less than 10 years old, some only 5 years old, and prices are low. If you have cash in the bank, it's a great time to buy - especially newer CNC equipment.


 
My machining class instructor says there's hope for machine shops in the US & are slowly starting to make a come back. Not sure of the truth in that but it doesn't sound like it is. :thinking:


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 10, 2009)

> there's hope for machine shops in the US & are slowly starting to make a come back.


I read a few success stories each month in the fabricating magazines about shops that are doing well. Most have found a niche that cannot easily be exported to Asia or Uzbekistan. Some feature very fast turnaround times, others have gone into 5-axis machining or 5-axis laser cutting. The common thread seems to be that each of these shops does something that few other shops attempt to do. 

I do hope that manufacturing comes back to the USA. There's only so much e-commerce to export


----------

